# Keeping our toddlers safe



## charliekb (May 29, 2014)

Hi there, 

We move to Cyprus at the end of this month, very excited. Heading to Peyia where we have a cute little place awaiting our arrival  

My question is, we have two toddlers and a swimming pool - obviously not a great mix and we want to obviously try and ensure their safety. We want to erect some kind of fencing around the pool- so my uncle is coming over to help us a few weeks after we arrive. 

Does anybody know where we can buy either fence panels and / or concrete breeze blocks ? Preferably as cheap as possible! :/ 

I've looked for ages online and can't seem to find anything! 

I'd be so grateful for some help!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Try:
http://www,mysafepool.com.cy

Pete


----------



## charliekb (May 29, 2014)

Thanks so much. I don't think we have the money for these  hence why we want to build our own... 

Any one else have any building supplies info?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

charliekb said:


> Thanks so much. I don't think we have the money for these  hence why we want to build our own...
> 
> Any one else have any building supplies info?


I think every poolshop can help you. There is one in Pissouri where we live and they have also one in Paphos I believe

H2Owen Pool Maintenance Paphos Cyprus Swimming Pool Chemicals Chloraka Cyprus


----------



## charliekb (May 29, 2014)

Good idea! I'll try those too, thanks a lot for that suggestion.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Beware of H2Owen. He ripped me off with his incompetent service and I had to have a decent pool company replace the miserable, inadequate work he carried out and refused to get working unless I paid more.

Pete


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

There is a DIY shop in Peyia which might be able to help you with supplies. Or there is One Stop on the Polis Road and Home Market on the Anavargos Road both of whom sell fencing. One Stop sells bricks, we have bought some from there, so imagine they would do breeze blocks as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My main question would be is the property a rental or do you own it?
If it is a rental the owner may not be happy with a DIY job. 

I can't for the life of me think why you would need breeze blocks for a pool fence


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> My main question would be is the property a rental or do you own it?
> If it is a rental the owner may not be happy with a DIY job.
> 
> I can't for the life of me think why you would need breeze blocks for a pool fence


One way of erecting a pool fence is to cement the poles into the breeze blocks and then connect the wire. It also means that it is strong enough to stop toddlers but is easily moved by strong adults. 
:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

A cover is IMHO all-round better, a good one will keep the water warmer, keeps the debris out (less cleaning, less chemicals) and won't be a constant eye-sore.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Beware of H2Owen


Yep, don't have good experience with these guys either. They sold me the wrong stuff a few times, had a huge hassle getting stuff replaced, and they look after my neighbors pool with advice etc. you can the smell the chemicals all day and it is as clear as London fog. They keep changing and "re-stabilising" and whatnot - I guess as long as he keeps paying they are happy to come round and dump chemicals in his pool. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

mdekkers said:


> A cover is IMHO all-round better, a good one will keep the water warmer, keeps the debris out (less cleaning, less chemicals) and won't be a constant eye-sore.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I think this may be out of their budget based on what she has mentioned. 
Although I see they sell these mesh safety nets in Cyprus. I guess they cost more in Cyprus. In the US they are only $285 which is very affordable imo. I wonder if it is much cheaper to order one online and do it yourself if shipping is not outrageous? Just a thought.

Arctic Armor 12x20 12yr Mesh Safety Pool Cover Blue


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I think this may be out of their budget based on what she has mentioned.
> Although I see they sell these mesh safety nets in Cyprus. I guess they cost more in Cyprus. In the US they are only $285 which is very affordable imo. I wonder if it is much cheaper to order one online and do it yourself if shipping is not outrageous? Just a thought.
> 
> Arctic Armor 12x20 12yr Mesh Safety Pool Cover Blue


That is a winter cover and would be of no use in the pool season as it is too much trouble to put on and take off each day.

In any case what is being sought is a fence to stop the kids getting into the pool. When a pool is in use and the cover is off there is no protection.

Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah yes, I don't know why I was thinking of a permanent solution or covers rather than a fence! I'll put it down to jet lag as we just got back to the US ;-)


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Or you can try one of these: 




Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Is this of any use?

The link takes you to the site, you then need to search or scroll down to find it.

Swimming Pool Safety Fence for sale

Pete


----------

